
Ask HN: Honouring the Sabbath - fergie
I am not really religious at all (non-practicing lapsed catholic), but I recently stumbled upon a discussion that got me thinking: Should we as hackers&#x2F;makers&#x2F;business people honour the Sabbath? To be clear, I am not asking if it is _morally_ better to honour the Sabbath, but rather: would it make us more productive to be forced to have a &quot;contemplation day&quot;?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;homestead&#x2F;comments&#x2F;4g800g&#x2F;honoring_the_sabbath&#x2F;
======
zabramow
I am Sabbath observant, and I consider the requirement to unplug once a week a
real blessing. Perhaps this is confirmation bias, but I feel my work benefits
from a relaxation day. I couldn't imagine working a week where I have no end
in sight.

